# Acompáñame 1978



## brommabear (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi I am looking for an old Mexican tv-show from 1978 with the name like in the subject title of this thread. I urgently need it for a research project. Do any of you know if there are dvd:s of old Mexican tv-shows available for sale online or any other idea how I can watch this show? It would be best with English subtitles of course.

The name of the show in English was (I think) "Come along with me" and was starring among others Silvia Derbez.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

brommabear said:


> Hi I am looking for an old Mexican tv-show from 1978 with the name like in the subject title of this thread. I urgently need it for a research project. Do any of you know if there are dvd:s of old Mexican tv-shows available for sale online or any other idea how I can watch this show? It would be best with English subtitles of course.
> 
> The name of the show in English was (I think) "Come along with me" and was starring among others Silvia Derbez.


Acompáñame (TV Series 1978) - IMDb


----------



## brommabear (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot. But I would also really need to find the dvd:s or plot summaries with this series. Any idea where I should go? Is it available anywhere on the IMDb website? I have looked all over internet without success.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

My guess is that it, like a lot of Mexican TV shows, was so bad that no one bothered to tape it. If I were you I would try contacting Televisa. Good luck...


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

brommabear said:


> Thanks a lot. But I would also really need to find the dvd:s or plot summaries with this series. Any idea where I should go? Is it available anywhere on the IMDb website? I have looked all over internet without success.


Here's one synopsis in English: (plot summaries? - it was a soap opera (telenovela). Did Days of Our Lives have a plot?? -  )

Acompaame - telenovela


there are also a few links with this article.


----------

